# What type of eggs???



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

My friend had a cluster of eggs in his 29 gallon. Was it his bala sharks, zebra danios, neon tetras, bleeding heart tetras, Cories, or giant danios. The eggs were a golden brown color, and sitting on the gravel next to a rock. They were all eaten before he had the chance to buy a breeder net.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

those balas need to be in a much much bigger tank


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats what I said like 30 minutes ago before he left. He just said that he will get rid of them if they get too big. I said they are already too big, and they aren't going to get any smaller. He might actually return them now. Does anyone know what type of eggs these are? I never got to see them, I just heard about them tonight.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most likely cory eggs.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

their deff nopt danios eggs, Danios scatter their eggs, they dont cluster them and do balas do eggs or live birth...hrrmm dunno, most sharks do live..i think......is a bala even a real shark?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I vote cories as well.

No, Balas are not real sharks. Not even close.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

sound like cories to me too


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Has to be cory eggs, the rest a egg scatterers. The bala sharks most likely would not even attempt to breed in a tank that size. But corys are the only one of his fish that would put their eggs in a cluster.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats what I guessed. I told him the balas have to go in a bigger tank, he may take them back next time he goes to the LFS.


----------

